# Peut on ajouter des apps dans le dossier Mobile Applications



## kable (20 Avril 2013)

Bonjours à tous,
Alors voila, j'ai un ipod touch non jailbreaker. Et j'aimerai savoir si on peut transférer les applications .ipa qui se trouvent dans le dossier itunes d'une bibliothèque à une autre.

Par exemple: un ami a acheté l'application "fruits ninja", j'aimerai l'avoir moi aussi, donc je vais dans son dossier Mobile Applications je copie le fichier .ipa de fruits ninja et je vien le coller sur ma session dans mon dossier Mobile Applications. Mais je m'y attendais un peu l'appli n'est pas reconnue par itunes. Et oui sa semblais un peu simple tous de même. 

Donc voila je me posais la question si il y avait une solution ou je suis contrain d'acheter l'appli?


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2013)

Si tu n'achètes pas l'application, c'est du piratage. Non ?


----------



## kable (20 Avril 2013)

Oui en quelque sorte ce sa. Mais moi ce que je veux c est plus profond: comment itunes gere cette "authentification" de l'appli. Je mis connais un peu en programmation, j'ai cherché pendant toute l'aprem une solution je bloc je trouve jamais ce que je veux!!
Je pourrai m'en passer bien sur, mais ma curiosité fais que je veux savoir pourquoi la bibliothèque ne reconnait pas cette appli venant d'une autre. 
J'ai comparer une meme appli que j'ai telechargeré et que mon pote a télécharger j'ai modifié quelque ligne de pgrm mais a chaque fois itunes me la rejete.


----------



## Larme (20 Avril 2013)

Pour ajouter une application dans iTunes, il faut juste la glisser/déposer dans iTunes (ou faire Ouvrir).
Maintenant, une application est liée à un compte (celui qui l'a achetée, même si elle était gratuite).
Donc si le compte n'est pas configuré sur iTunes, tu auras quelques soucis.


----------



## kable (21 Avril 2013)

Oui sa j avais compris, mais justement je veux savoir comment itunes fait pour identifier les applis venant d un autre bibliotheque et donc savoir ou est contenu l info pour pouvoir contourner cela!! Si c est possible.


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2013)

Comme il a été dit, c'est du piratage. Donc, on ferme, avec avertissement en prime.

Sinon, dis-toi bien que d'autres personnes plus chevronnées que toi y ont déjà pensé et que ce n'est vraiment pas si simple que tu le décris.


----------

